# Ok Im going to Jump



## raymon823 (Aug 31, 2012)

Well I have decided I want to go the hlcd route, so I need a little help. I have been into slp for quite some time and I always wanted to do a sq build. I was hit with the bug when I met Richard Clark a few years back and we talked for hours and I have not been able to shake it. So I have a 03 Audi Allroad witch seems to me to have ample room for horns. I have been doing quite a bit of reading and research. I would like to go with Erick Stevens horns with B&C 8NDL51 handling mid bass duties in the doors. Im not decided on doing a rear fill at the moment so im want to get some opinions on that. For subs I'm a bass head so I have been pondering 2 12" sundown nightshades or the z series driven with a saz 3500. I do have a bit one sitting on the shelf and its time to put it to use.

Im not sure on how much power I need to feed the front stage, or if what im thinking sql will even work (I works great in my head). So I need you help to get this going without me just throwing money away and not getting what I'm looking for. Thanks in advance


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

Ha ha, I looked at the picture before I read your thread. I said "hmm, that looks exactly like my 02 allroad, lol. ossum car BTW 

I have told my wife the exact same thing, lol. she doesnt buy it though, she likes the stock Bose system enough that she wont let me tinker with it. I have my own car, so she wins, lol.
since you are going with sooo much bass power, I would suggest as much power as you can pump through those B&C. so 400-500 watts and then get the ultras (if you go with ES horns.) put 150 watts on those and you will have a serious SQL machine.

****edit, one more thing to consider. Those B&C are 8ohm, so you will need an amplifier that does 1000 watts per channel to get 500 watts out of it.


----------



## raymon823 (Aug 31, 2012)

Well hey there my Allroad buddy ha ha, yes I absolutely love this car. I have to admit I was surprised by the bose for what it is and the age. But it has to go lol.

Ok that sounds good to me. So I would definitely have to run seperate amps for the horns and mids. Now what should I look for in a good clean amp? Not sure but I think I want an ab class amp for clean power ? I have been eyeballing the hertz hd amps but I haven't heard much about them.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

raymon823 said:


> Well hey there my Allroad buddy ha ha, yes I absolutely love this car. I have to admit I was surprised by the bose for what it is and the age. But it has to go lol.


It doesnt sound bad from a FR aspect, but the imaging absolutely sucks! everything comes from left in the driver seat and the right in the passenger seat. The little Sub in the back does a decent job for what it is ( i assume it must be a 6.5")
only complaint I have about the car is the suspension. Audi could have put a little more thought into the air suspension. seems we are repairing some part on it every year. But powerwise, I love it. those turbos do set you back when they kick in. total Sleeper.


> Ok that sounds good to me. So I would definitely have to run seperate amps for the horns and mids. Now what should I look for in a good clean amp? Not sure but I think I want an ab class amp for clean power ? I have been eyeballing the hertz hd amps but I haven't heard much about them.


pft!  class A/B, class D. get what you like, can afford and will fit. today Class D can hold its own. JL HD, XD, alpine PDX are good affordable amps and sound very good.


----------



## raymon823 (Aug 31, 2012)

YES total sleeper, that's why I wanted one. I can haul the family around and I have the possibility of getting 500 awhp. parts being ordered for the later part shhhh. If you haven't already you should check out quattroworld.com forums Its a must if you have an AR. Oh yeah the air ride can be problematic, I actually clean my struts and bags when I change my oil. Not sure if it helps but it sure does make me feel better.

I will continue my search for amps without worrying now thanks.


----------



## raymon823 (Aug 31, 2012)

whoaaaaa I just noticed in your sig your running you horns and mids with the jl's I have that are not being used. So if i got my paws on another 500/ ooohhh the plot thickens....


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

raymon823 said:


> YES total sleeper, that's why I wanted one. I can haul the family around and I have the possibility of getting 500 awhp. parts being ordered for the later part shhhh. If you haven't already you should check out quattroworld.com forums Its a must if you have an AR. Oh yeah the air ride can be problematic, I actually clean my struts and bags when I change my oil. Not sure if it helps but it sure does make me feel better.
> 
> I will continue my search for amps without worrying now thanks.


ya, its the same engine they put in the S4 for the time. (although i am sure you knew that )

I have heard you can bolt the RS6 turbos right in. Adds 100 hp for the price of the turbos.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

raymon823 said:


> whoaaaaa I just noticed in your sig your running you horns and mids with the jl's I have that are not being used. So if i got my paws on another 500/ ooohhh the plot thickens....


just check the freq range on the 500/1. it was designed as a sub amp, I am not sure it is full range.

the horns are on the Sound Stream. Sweet sounding amp. on 30 watts it will chase you out of the car. 32 watts on those horns is about 123 db


----------



## raymon823 (Aug 31, 2012)

minbari said:


> ya, its the same engine they put in the S4 for the time. (although i am sure you knew that )
> 
> I have heard you can bolt the RS6 turbos right in. Adds 100 hp for the price of the turbos.


Yeah they have hybrid rs6 turbos (faster spool) that have been in 500 hp range and their cheaper that the stock turbos. But of course you have to upgrade the rods and fueling to get there $$$.


Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## raymon823 (Aug 31, 2012)

minbari said:


> just check the freq range on the 500/1. it was designed as a sub amp, I am not sure it is full range.
> 
> the horns are on the Sound Stream. Sweet sounding amp. on 30 watts it will chase you out of the car. 32 watts on those horns is about 123 db


Yeah I don't think it is full range I will have to check on that. On 32 watts that's quite loud lol. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

raymon823 said:


> Yeah they have hybrid rs6 turbos (faster spool) that have been in 500 hp range and their cheaper that the stock turbos. But of course you have to upgrade the rods and fueling to get there $$$.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


ya, but you can detune them a bit and stay within what the stock injectors and bottom end can withstand. an additional 100 HP on that car would almost be a corvette killer, lol. (the stock one, maybe not Z06  )


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

raymon823 said:


> Yeah I don't think it is full range I will have to check on that. On 32 watts that's quite loud lol.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


yup, reason you need a very efficient midbass and alot of power for it.


----------



## TheScottishBear (Feb 3, 2011)

It's exciting to see another person go the horn route. Now that I have mine tuned. MAGIC. You have a great midbass too. The sundown v3's will definitely get after it. From one basshead to another I had my horns on 30 watts and it more than kept up with my 4 18" in a subwoofer wall. ~150db I would agree with minbari that you should throw more wattage to them than what I did. Headroom and Dynamics FTW. They do get ridiculously loud on jack for wattage though.


----------



## Reece514 (Mar 11, 2013)

If it helps, I have a 2013 Allroad and both ES full size and USD guides fit. The USD fit better so I may go with those. I believe your Allroad is based on an A6? If so, full-size horn bodies shouldn't be a problem so long as there aren't any obstructions under the dash. 
I drove an '03 Allroad and that thing is hella fast for a wagon!! I didn't want to have issues with the suspension so I waited for a few months and got a new one and I really like it. 
I'm gonna start on my install when time allows and post up some pics. I wanna thank everyone for their advice regarding HLCDs and "holding my hand".


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

Reece514 said:


> If it helps, I have a 2013 Allroad and both ES full size and USD guides fit. The USD fit better so I may go with those. *I believe your Allroad is based on an A6? *If so, full-size horn bodies shouldn't be a problem so long as there aren't any obstructions under the dash.
> I drove an '03 Allroad and that thing is hella fast for a wagon!! I didn't want to have issues with the suspension so I waited for a few months and got a new one and I really like it.
> I'm gonna start on my install when time allows and post up some pics. I wanna thank everyone for their advice regarding HLCDs and "holding my hand".


ya, its basically an A6 avant with plastic bumper covers and air suspension. they put the 2.7T instead of the 2.8 they put in the avant. It really is a fast mommy wagon..

I dont know about the full size, but the mini-horns would fit easy. the dash is high enough you wont run out of room and have the horns hitting your feet.


----------



## raymon823 (Aug 31, 2012)

TheScottishBear said:


> It's exciting to see another person go the horn route. Now that I have mine tuned. MAGIC. You have a great midbass too. The sundown v3's will definitely get after it. From one basshead to another I had my horns on 30 watts and it more than kept up with my 4 18" in a subwoofer wall. ~150db I would agree with minbari that you should throw more wattage to them than what I did. Headroom and Dynamics FTW. They do get ridiculously loud on jack for wattage though.


Well I'm surprised more people don't go this route. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## raymon823 (Aug 31, 2012)

Reece514 said:


> If it helps, I have a 2013 Allroad and both ES full size and USD guides fit. The USD fit better so I may go with those. I believe your Allroad is based on an A6? If so, full-size horn bodies shouldn't be a problem so long as there aren't any obstructions under the dash.
> I drove an '03 Allroad and that thing is hella fast for a wagon!! I didn't want to have issues with the suspension so I waited for a few months and got a new one and I really like it.
> I'm gonna start on my install when time allows and post up some pics. I wanna thank everyone for their advice regarding HLCDs and "holding my hand".


I was super excited when I seen your post. Yeah the airbags are the big downfall most pe people jus get the arnotts with a liftime warranty. I can't lie I lost a little excitement when I realized you had the SMALLroad ha ha. I still followed your lead so thank you. Oh yeah its crazy fast for a wagon once you get a tune. I tell all my friends its just my slow soccer mom car lol

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

raymon823 said:


> I was super excited when I seen your post. Yeah the airbags are the big downfall most pe people jus get the arnotts with a liftime warranty. I can't lie I lost a little excitement when I realized you had the *SMALLroad* ha ha. I still followed your lead so thank you. Oh yeah its crazy fast for a wagon once you get a tune. I tell all my friends its just my slow soccer mom car lol
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


doh!

wish they would import the euro allroad with the tri-turbo diesel! that would be a kick to drive!


----------



## TheScottishBear (Feb 3, 2011)

raymon823 said:


> Well I'm surprised more people don't go this route.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


Me too. People did seem to like them when I demo'd at shows. A lot didn't even know what they were. It was the guys that were my age (35) and older that thought they were really cool. Mostly from the sq winners they had heard or seen in the nineties. Then of course; there is the old wives-tales that they are a pain to set up, too bright, too harsh, blah, blah, blah. The price put them off too. That really surprised me. These cats will spend 3k+ on subs and an amp to power them and say; What can I get with a budget of 100 bux for my mids and highs to keep up with my subs." Really dude... lol I have about 500 bux wrapped up in my 12" midbass and the horns but the benefits far outweigh the costs in every respect. I have been trying to school people on horns and haven't heard one person get in my car and say they didn't like them. When people have asked where to buy them I have sent them here to message Eric. I bought one of the last pair Amazon had through onlinecarstereo last year. Besides him and private owners like the members here I know of no other way to get them. If there is a website I haven't found someone please post it. I've had 5 people ask me about where to get them in the last year.


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

TheScottishBear said:


> Besides him and private owners like the members here I know of no other way to get them. If there is a website I haven't found someone please post it. I've had 5 people ask me about where to get them in the last year.


I need to create an online store dont I 

My plan was to make it part of a larger plan that is developing but its going to slow.

Eric


----------



## raymon823 (Aug 31, 2012)

TheScottishBear said:


> Me too. People did seem to like them when I demo'd at shows. A lot didn't even know what they were. It was the guys that were my age (35) and older that thought they were really cool. Mostly from the sq winners they had heard or seen in the nineties. Then of course; there is the old wives-tales that they are a pain to set up, too bright, too harsh, blah, blah, blah. The price put them off too. That really surprised me. These cats will spend 3k+ on subs and an amp to power them and say; What can I get with a budget of 100 bux for my mids and highs to keep up with my subs." Really dude... lol I have about 500 bux wrapped up in my 12" midbass and the horns but the benefits far outweigh the costs in every respect. I have been trying to school people on horns and haven't heard one person get in my car and say they didn't like them. When people have asked where to buy them I have sent them here to message Eric. I bought one of the last pair Amazon had through onlinecarstereo last year. Besides him and private owners like the members here I know of no other way to get them. If there is a website I haven't found someone please post it. I've had 5 people ask me about where to get them in the last year.


We're the same age, and like you said I remember them from the usd audio Grand National that Richard Clark owned in the early 90s. Like you said these slp cats send big bucks on these subs and amps they can do horns they just don't realize. I always wanted a set I just didn't realize I could do it. I'm so glad I came in here and started reading. I've seen many slp doors that cost way more than a horn setup im sure you can attest to that 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

Eric Stevens said:


> I need to create an online store dont I
> 
> My plan was to make it part of a larger plan that is developing but its going to slow.
> 
> Eric


I say do both.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

Eric Stevens said:


> I need to create an online store dont I
> 
> My plan was to make it part of a larger plan that is developing but its going to slow.
> 
> Eric


Heck ya! Even a simple store where people can be pointed to for pricing and t/s specs and eq recommendations. 

sent from my phone using digital farts


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

then u could write up that white paper on the horn tuning you've been wanting to do again.


----------

